# What a morning! Is my budgie dying?



## xrachelmarie123 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi guys, I’m so concerned for my male budgie Oscar. He’s 5 years old and has been of perfect health up until today, I woke up to find he wasn’t looking too well. He was hunched over and couldn’t lift his head up, he went to the bottom of the cage and I thought for sure he was going to die. I kept him warm and tried to feed him but nothing just sleeping. A few hours later he’s back on the perch looking more lively but his eyes are darting about and he’s panicking, I’ve come to the conclusion he’s gone blind because he can’t even see when Im holding my hand right up to him, I’ve managed to feed him some water covered millet but he hasn’t moved from his perch since.

What’s caused such a healthy budgie to go blind! And will his sight come back!?

Thankyou, Rachel xx
P.s can you see his feather near his wing, is that blood? And has his cere turned black?


----------



## xrachelmarie123 (Jun 22, 2018)

Another picture of Oscar.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

You need to take Oscar to the vet. His cere is discolored, which makes me think of impaired liver function, but it could be a lot of things.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't mean to alarm you but it could be a hormonal issue caused by a tumor. When a male budgie's cere turns sort of brownish it is due to a feminizing syndrome due to hormonal issues which could be caused by a testicular tumor. I went through this with one of my birds several years ago. Maybe it is due to something else but you need to see an avian vet to get an accurate determination.


----------



## xrachelmarie123 (Jun 22, 2018)

UPDATE

I’ve taken Oscar to the aviary vet and they’ve given me some anti biotics but they don’t know what’s causing it exactly , his feet an cere are still dark. I’ve given him some milk thistle too through a non-needle syringe but he just won’t eat, and his head keeps bobbing about. I think if there’s no change he might have to be put to sleep because I don’t want him to suffer.

Very heartbroken tonight xx


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m sorry that Oscar has fallen ill . Good that you took him to an avian vet, but if his lethargy doesn’t seem to be improving, phone the vet right away. He may not be getting the correct medication for whatever he has. Wishing you and Oscar the best.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you recontacted the vet? 
How is Oscar doing now?

Sending lots of prayers for your little fellow. :hug:*


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

How is Oscar doing today? I hope he and you are doing better.


----------



## xrachelmarie123 (Jun 22, 2018)

Sorry everyone for a late reply, thankyou so much to everyone who got in touch with advise for Oscar. Unfortunately we had to have our brave little budgie but to sleep after he had another seizure. It wasn’t fair to keep him suffering. We were heart broken but his memory lives on and we are just doing our best to keep our other two budgies as happy and healthy as can be. Rest in peace little man <3
Rachel xx


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your loss of little Oscar.

Fly high and soar freely sweet Oscar; rest peacefully now wee man.*


----------

